# Cigar etiquette or lack of



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I got to thinking about stuff that annoys me about noobs and some FOGS, when it comes to cigar etiquette.I see it all the time, so I figured I'd give some real life advice so no-one wants to smack you..
(This is not cigar shop rules, that's a whole different set)

If I don't know you. Don't reach in my cabinet. I'll get you a stick you can handle.

Top shelf is off limits unless I offer.

Don't touch the cap or sniff my cigars.

Don't ask to borrow my cutter, then lick your cigar before you use it. In fact just use the disposable double blades, I leave a few of by the ashtray.

Don't let my lighter leave my field of view. Damn lighter thieves.

Don't ask if you can have a couple for home. It's weird and rude. 
On the same note, no I won't SELL you some. If I like you I'll offer to give you a couple for the road. If I don't like you, I won't.

Don't ask me what stuff cost. Google it when you get home.


DO ask for help. I'll cut your cigar, I'll show YOU how to light it ( don't ask me to light it, that's just weird), I'll even show you how to smoke it and let it go out. So don't butcher a hand rolled piece of art by cutting the cap off(then complain that it's garbage and unraveling), lighting it till it's unsmokable( then complain about it being bitter), then snuff it out like a Pall Mall in my ashtray(then complain it stinks).

DO offer to bring something to the herf. Booze, food, chairs, or God forbid, your own cigars. 

Do use common sense, and read the room. Some conversations do not belong in public. 

Most of all be courteous and polite and we'll get along just fine. As long as you realize I'm the opinionated, loud ,rude guy in the group..lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I was handing out Cubans to my cousins, who are all cigar smokers, at our Christmas party and my stupid-a$$ sister grabs one without asking when I set the box down and says, _"I'll take this home with me! Go get me a baggie."_ She doesn't smoke cigars (she probably thinks she's gonna' sell it for $100 on craigslist - thank God there weren't enough left for her to scoop up a whole handful) and her annoying dip$hit boyfriend/fake-husband doesn't like them either (though he tried to pretend he does so he could inject himself in the conversation and say stupid non-sequitur $hit like _"Oh, electric motorcycles go 300 MPH"_ when one cousin was talking about the bicycle he just bought - I kept the box well away from him). The last time I herfed with my cousins at a family party Dippy grabbed a Montecristo without asking, took three puffs (which he choked on because he was trying to inhale it), then crushed it out on the deck under the table so he could light a Marlboro (I assume he wanted us to think he'd smoked the whole cigar in 2-minutes).

But, I guess it doesn't do much good to sit here on a cigar board and say, IF YOU DON'T SMOKE CIGARS DON'T TAKE MINE!









So much for the good mood!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Well, you guys gave me a chuckle as I imagined the scenarios you described taking place. Like something out of a Saturday Night Live sketch-- for cigar lovers ! People do those things ? Amazing.

You also put me in a great mood by pointing out how good I have it. For the most part, friends and family don't smoke cigars. (I actually brought a bunch of cigars to share with family & friends to a summer function, and everyone politely declined. Fine - More for me !  ) But they don't complain if I enjoy them at their place outdoors. I do have a brother who likes cigars and I bring a few for us to enjoy on his patio with a few adult beverages when the weather warms up. The view is great from there.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista..love the "oh, free cigars" guy..

when I ask "have you smoked cigars before" I now end it with.."and blunts don't count as cigars"..


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I always have a few cheaper cigars for people who don't smoke cigars, but are interested in learning. I have actually turned 2 of my friends into cigar smokers, now they both have humidors and always bring cigars over and offer me one of theirs. As for the ones who want one just because everyone else is enjoying them, I always tell them "If you don't like it just set it in the ashtray and let it go out", my biggest pet peeve is smashing one out like it's a damn cigarette.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

BTW - any group of people have their pluses and minuses. I just happen to luck out in that family & most friends aren't cigar smokers. So, their minuses don't mess up my sticks.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

You know, I'd have told you that nobody would be ignorant enough to grab one "to go", but we host the wife's Christmas party here and one husband does the driving for his wife who is my wife's coworker. Without fail he takes at least two beers home with him in his pockets. lol Do they not have beer at home? He doesn't (or hasn't) attempted to grab a bottle of liquor yet, but that I would shut down instantly. I just never understood people treating someone else's home like a Stop N Shop.
And I've been burned (pardon the pun), now a few times offering friends nicer cigars only to see them take a few puffs and either ditch them or my one friend stubbed out a CoRo like it was a Newport after about 5 mins. My system going in to 2017 is to offer up low end cigars to anyone I don't know and if they know enough to know it's lower end I will happily upgrade them.
Where's the Puff Map? Other forums I'm on has a map where people can put in their location and it shows up as a pin on the map. I need to upgrade my herfing friends in 2017 I think. lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@n0s4atu....Come on bro..I said I'd give ya a couple bucks for the beer..ya didn't have to tell everybody...geez

If you're on tapatalk all the states are listed. It's been awhile since I have been on the regular sure but I think there's regions.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Come on man, you must be rich... you have all these great cigars. Can't I just grab one and act how ever I want? Relax. I thought smoking cigars was supposed to be relaxing. (sarcasm)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It is relaxing ..when you're smokin someone else's..I assume because I can't remember the last time someone gave me one..oh ya it was an isla del sol, almost made me puke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> It is relaxing ..when you're smokin someone else's..I assume because I can't remember the last time someone gave me one..oh ya it was an isla del sol, almost made me puke.


It would appear and please correct me if i am wrong. That the tone in your list of rules almost sounds like you are infuriated. And from seeing how you conduct yourself i have no choice but to say. That your anger is justified. If you can't remember the last time someone handed you a seegar. Guess what my friend you need to hang with different people. I think the problem is not the rules or rather the lack of such. But much rather the company you are keeping. To create a list of rules IMHO only proves to ruin the whole experience. People are what they are you can't change them. So when you see something you don't like nip it in the bud so to speak. After all would you go out to dinner or on a date. With someone who ate with their hands picked their nose coughed in your food. Then stick around for desert:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The issue my buddies have is the same as alot of noobs around here. They think we're above a run of the mill smoke. I'm not I'd welcome a free RP from one of my buddies. 
We're doing a nice size box split shortly from the ISOM. That should change things up..

As far as me being infuriated..that really doesn't happen. I get annoyed with people sometime, but it takes alot to make me angry. I'm just trying to help the guys around here avoid some sticky situations . Not everyone shakes their head and laughs it off like me.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Luckily I don't have these problems ... to be honest I only ever smoke Cigars with other like minded friends, we all normally bring our own cigars and tools (cutters / lighters etc). The host normally provides the food / drinks and we always change hosts therefore its not left as a burden on one person. 

I generally won't smoke with non smokers, mainly because they a) don't enjoy it and b) don't appreciate it....I'm not about to give somebody a $34 stick only to have them take a puff and throw it away.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

I think it sometimes comes down to money for some but should be principle for all. 

Sometimes the deeper some people's pockets are, it's "expected" you provide... that's what I don't like. 

I can't count how many times my buddies will say "hey can you spot me on this" 

I'm the sucker that says yes and never gets a return. 2017 is going to be different..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

It's good to see I can come over and smoke with ya @UBC03 - didn't see any silly rules about having to wear pants !

Can't say I have any of those problems, don't have alot of people around here that smoke cigars.
Did have one golf buddy who who put the stick in his mouth and then use my cutter. Gave him a cheap cutter to keep in his golf bag and problem solved.

Guess it's the price you pay for having buddies to smoke with ?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll stop most of the items on your list before it would ever be a problem. Unless I know that you know about cigars I won't even show my stash. Mostly because I don't want someone rifling through my cigars like they're the $5 blu-rays in the big bins at wally world. Like most here I'll pick one out for them. 
The thing that gets me is the ooohhhh.... is that a cigar? Lemmie get a puff.....
Or
Man it's enough for the both of us..... cut it in half.....
I explain the problem with both of those scenarios from my pov then carry on. Really I think it makes me laugh more often than not. 
In the grand scheme of things I suppose I don't have a leg to stand on when it comes to judging peoples idiosyncrasies especially if they've never been taught or learned about cigar ettiquite and, I'm not insisting that anybody is judging. A lot of it did come down to a Simple respect for others property and, space though.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYTony said:


> It's good to see I can come over and smoke with ya @UBC03 - didn't see any silly rules about having to wear pants !


Shoes and socks however are a must..and crocs are not shoes.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't mistake my generosity for foolishness.
Those in the circle know how to stay there.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Shoes and socks however are a must..and crocs are not shoes.


If I have to leave my crocs at the house it's not a party


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Mostly because I don't want someone rifling through my cigars like they're the $5 blu-rays in the big bins at wally world.


There is an advantage to nice furniture cabinet humidors in that most of them come with a door lock. Truly, a POS door lock, but it keeps these kinds of people out ! :grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been here done this....my moronic older brother took one of my most expensive Opus Cigars...said he smoked good cigars. ..and I thought ...ok...go ahead and smoke it. He lights it and takes about 5 puffs and crushed it out. He looks at the horror in my face and says....it tastes like crap. I grabbed the expensive bottle of wine he had by his glass (,he's a wine aficionado ) and turned it upside down and poured out 3/4 of his expensive wine. His face turned completely ashen...I told him that his wine "looked" to be terrible as I walked off.

My wife's brother is another a$$hole who is in the running for the biggest PIA I've ever had the displeasure to be around. Last time I was ever around him was at a family gathering where I brought a case of everybodys favorite beer. There was about 2 six packs left and this horses ass grabbed them and took them to his car and put them in the backseat of his car. I followed him and asked him WTF he was doing...he looked at me and said ....I'm taking your beer! Wrong thing to say...I punched his lights out right then and there...broke the window out in his car...reached in and got the 2 six paks...looked at him while he's on the ground and said....I'm taking MY beer back . Walked back to the family party and gave others the rest of the beer. Have not heard from him for 9 years since.....talk about a Win Win! My wife knows nothing of this and her doosh nozzle of a brother hasn't said anything to her about it as well. Seems his pride was a bit damaged that day and she can't figure why he won't be around me. I told her it must be because we live in Atlanta and he lives on the West Coast. ...as I shrug my shoulders and give my innocent look.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Cigary said:


> My wife's brother is another a$$hole who is in the running for the biggest PIA I've ever had the displeasure to be around. Last time I was ever around him was at a family gathering where I brought a case of everybodys favorite beer. There was about 2 six packs left and this horses ass grabbed them and took them to his car and put them in the backseat of his car. I followed him and asked him WTF he was doing...he looked at me and said ....I'm taking your beer! Wrong thing to say...I punched his lights out right then and there...broke the window out in his car...reached in and got the 2 six paks...looked at him while he's on the ground and said....I'm taking MY beer back . Walked back to the family party and gave others the rest of the beer. Have not heard from him for 9 years since.....talk about a Win Win! My wife knows nothing of this and her doosh nozzle of a brother hasn't said anything to her about it as well. Seems his pride was a bit damaged that day and she can't figure why he won't be around me. I told her it must be because we live in Atlanta and he lives on the West Coast. ...as I shrug my shoulders and give my innocent look.


:vs_laugh: Better not give her your Puff account credentials !


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> I got to thinking about stuff that annoys me about noobs and some FOGS, when it comes to cigar etiquette.I see it all the time, so I figured I'd give some real life advice so no-one wants to smack you..
> (This is not cigar shop rules, that's a whole different set)
> 
> If I don't know you. Don't reach in my cabinet. I'll get you a stick you can handle.
> ...


I just realized how lucky I am that all of my (both) friends don't smoke cigars......


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It would appear and please correct me if i am wrong. That the tone in your list of rules almost sounds like you are infuriated. And from seeing how you conduct yourself i have no choice but to say. That your anger is justified. If you can't remember the last time someone handed you a seegar. Guess what my friend you need to hang with different people. I think the problem is not the rules or rather the lack of such. But much rather the company you are keeping. To create a list of rules IMHO only proves to ruin the whole experience. People are what they are you can't change them. So when you see something you don't like nip it in the bud so to speak. After all would you go out to dinner or on a date. With someone who ate with their hands picked their nose coughed in your food. Then stick around for desert:vs_laugh:


Errrrr....that wasn't a buggar in my nose! Somehow, someway that dang green chunk of filet mignon worked its way down (or up) my beak. Maybe if you would buy me a better chunk of flesh, we wouldn't have to go through this every time I allow you to buy my dinner. Hah, wait for dessert....that was dessert you cheap [email protected][email protected]..... :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Do not smush your hot burning cigar out in my melamine ashtray. ITS MADE OF PLASTIC.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

This is why I prefer to happily smoke alone on my balcony.

No issues 

Well...aside from having to get up periodically to get a drink or whatnot. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yukoner said:


> :vs_laugh: Better not give her your Puff account credentials !


I've said way too much on here as it is...have changed my password many times for that reason alone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've said way too much on here as it is...have changed my password many times for that reason alone.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tug197 (Dec 16, 2016)

Great thread. As a total noob, I can't imagine pulling some of the crap I've read here. I guess I obtained some manners somewhere along the way. Lol


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't have friends and family that are "into" cigars as much as me. They will smoke one if offered but they could care less what the hell it is. I think they are just being good friends and smoking with me. If they don't like it they will just let them die out. If I know that I will be hanging out with them, I will swing by the B&M and pick up some javas and tabaks. They enjoy those more than non infused.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I don't have friends and family that are "into" cigars as much as me. They will smoke one if offered but they could care less what the hell it is. I think they are just being good friends and smoking with me. If they don't like it they will just let them die out. If I know that I will be hanging out with them, I will swing by the B&M and pick up some javas and tabaks. They enjoy those more than non infused.


This! I ordered a 20 pack of some 5 vegas golds for this reason. I gave my buddy a Melanio and he smoked a 1/3 of it and said he was done and way to strong- so I finished it. Lol A week later I gave him a $2 Cuban roll all short filler and he loved it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> You know, I'd have told you that nobody would be ignorant enough to grab one "to go", but we host the wife's Christmas party here and one husband does the driving for his wife who is my wife's coworker. Without fail he takes at least two beers home with him in his pockets. lol Do they not have beer at home? He doesn't (or hasn't) attempted to grab a bottle of liquor yet, but that I would shut down instantly. I just never understood people treating someone else's home like a Stop N Shop.
> And I've been burned (pardon the pun), now a few times offering friends nicer cigars only to see them take a few puffs and either ditch them or my one friend stubbed out a CoRo like it was a Newport after about 5 mins. My system going in to 2017 is to offer up low end cigars to anyone I don't know and if they know enough to know it's lower end I will happily upgrade them.
> Where's the Puff Map? Other forums I'm on has a map where people can put in their location and it shows up as a pin on the map. I need to upgrade my herfing friends in 2017 I think. lol


 I just had to comment on this one. All the people on this mountain ether smoke cigs or put that crap between their cheek and gum. ( I'd rather lick a donkey's ass). So I am the only cigar smoker and since I am fairly remote, no one really even knows I smoke cigars. Anyway, IF I ever had a CORO and figured I owed someone so much that I would give it to him... and after a few minutes he snuffed it out like it was a no big deal........ I'd flip a switch so bad it would make Fox News!!! I'd have that S.O.B hanging naked upside down from the bucket of my tractor running him through the brier bushes like a race car.....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I just had to comment on this one. All the people on this mountain ether smoke cigs or put that crap between their cheek and gum. ( I'd rather lick a donkey's ass). So I am the only cigar smoker and since I am fairly remote, no one really even knows I smoke cigars. Anyway, IF I ever had a CORO and figured I owed someone so much that I would give it to him... and after a few minutes he snuffed it out like it was a no big deal........ I'd flip a switch so bad it would make Fox News!!! I'd have that S.O.B hanging naked upside down from the bucket of my tractor running him through the brier bushes like a race car.....


Don't hold back Dave..tell us how you really feel..


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@UBCO3.....I hate it when I have to admit when you are right....I guess I did over-do that post a bit. Just the thought of such a waste...grrrrr....Sorry Everybody...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> @UBCO3.....I hate it when I have to admit when you are right....I guess I did over-do that post a bit. Just the thought of such a waste...grrrrr....Sorry Everybody...


I'm not sayin you went overboard. I'm sayin you should put the warning on a sign. Hang it up in the tinder box you smoke in, so people can be forewarned.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> @UBCO3.....I hate it when I have to admit when you are right....I guess I did over-do that post a bit. Just the thought of such a waste...grrrrr....Sorry Everybody...


Yeah, I think the thing is everyone here knows the difference between a Ghurka and a CoRo but my friends don't seem to, so I've got a whole tray for the people on my list or the guys who just want to try it. None of them are so awful I wouldn't smoke one myself, but they are definitely at the bottom of my list to get around to. lol And for those guys who want a "Cuban" I have a box of Quinteros on hand. They're cheap enough I won't be broken up about a wasted one here or there, but they're an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

n0s4atu said:


> Yeah, I think the thing is everyone here knows the difference between a Ghurka and a CoRo but my friends don't seem to, so I've got a whole tray for the people on my list or the guys who just want to try it. None of them are so awful I wouldn't smoke one myself, but they are definitely at the bottom of my list to get around to. lol And for those guys who want a "Cuban" I have a box of Quinteros on hand. They're cheap enough I won't be broken up about a wasted one here or there, but they're an enjoyable smoke.


Exactly.. Short fillers save lives.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Exactly.. Short fillers save lives.


There's actually a couple short fillers I enjoy


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

n0s4atu said:


> You know, I'd have told you that nobody would be ignorant enough to grab one "to go", but we host the wife's Christmas party here and one husband does the driving for his wife who is my wife's coworker. Without fail he takes at least two beers home with him in his pockets. lol Do they not have beer at home? He doesn't (or hasn't) attempted to grab a bottle of liquor yet, but that I would shut down instantly. I just never understood people treating someone else's home like a Stop N Shop.
> And I've been burned (pardon the pun), now a few times offering friends nicer cigars only to see them take a few puffs and either ditch them or my one friend stubbed out a CoRo like it was a Newport after about 5 mins. My system going in to 2017 is to offer up low end cigars to anyone I don't know and if they know enough to know it's lower end I will happily upgrade them.
> Where's the Puff Map? Other forums I'm on has a map where people can put in their location and it shows up as a pin on the map. I need to upgrade my herfing friends in 2017 I think. lol


Come to Philly, we're not so far away! Always looking for some new Herf pals!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

On Halloween my gf's moms bf came over to hang out. I was planning on an evening of scotch a cigar and giving out candy. I opened up my wineador and said you can ALMOST have any cigar in here. Before I could finish the sentence he had his bear claw on a gifted Monte CC. I said yea I don't 
f---in think so. I gave him a #2 Jacobo and I had the Monte Espada. He felt like a douche the rest of the night. He's lucky he got anything after that move. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

I could totally rant forever on this subject matter. Most of the times I tend to smoke cigars around people who enjoy cigar or people who have 0 interest. No one in between because this way you do not get those people who go "Hey can I get a cuban cigar! Cuban only because they are the best" I tend to not keep stuff around I do not like but I am pretty open if someone asks me about having one as I have more then I could ever consume.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I have cheap cigars for non smokers. If they smoke the cheapie, I give them a better one next time. So far one friend has passed this test. His taste is way different than mine too. We are always exchanging things and never liking what we get. He likes large RG, I like small RG, I like CC, he does not. Weird.


----------



## OptimusClub (Dec 6, 2016)

I've got a very close friend of mine I consider a brother who I smoke with occasionally. He is not very well off and has nothing to offer but I do not mind grabbing one for him to share in the joy with me.

He saw my small collection once and his eyes widened and offered ME to give HIM some of my sticks for a friend of his who just started smoking.

I more than politely declined. I bitch slapped him and asked him wtf he was thinking.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

It has been very amusing for me to read thought this thread. Friends should be a known quantity, because if they didn't share your values they wouldn't be your friends. I have a group of gentlemen I smoke with at the B&M (they allow outside sticks for the regulars). They also invite each other to their houses to hderf. I am not a part of that circle and I am not offended. Their house, their rules.


Family is a different story, particularly in-law family. In-laws are forced on you uninvited because you happened to wed one of their relatives. Families have different rules. I have been to extended family gatherings where the host expected the guests to take left overs when they departed. That's not how I was raised and I have never partaken, but I've seen it. 


As far as sharing a stick, If I offer one of my sticks to you and you accept, its now yours, to do with as you wish. You can smoke it, stick it up your nether regions or cube it up and eat it like candy. If you do not treat it appropriately, I will conclude you did not appreciate it and I will likely make a mental note of this for future reference.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, thank God I don't have any of these types as "friends." Mine are either long time smokers, brand new and curious (rather than envious), or finally those who don't care to even try.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I think its also how people have been raised up by their parents. Whenever we would go on a family visit before we left my mom used to warn me, "when we'll have dinner behave, don't eat like a savage, if you want something tell me I grab it for you, don't go and open their closets (like most annoying kids do - going trough your personal stuff)". I guess I still stayed like that, its so freaking rude when someone is searching in your humidor or whatever, just a big no. Like the other guy mentioned that the visitor stole a couple beer cans from him, thats just so freaking rude and uncivilized. How can a person like that show up right in front of you with no shame at all? I freaking hate it when someone touches my stuff, unless I tell the person to do so.

When it comes to cigars I can be very generous. A friend of mine loved them so I always took one extra for him of whatever I smoked. He never complained and really enjoyed them. I find it annoying when "n00bs" start a conversation with you, people who smoked one cigar in their entire life and ask you stupid questions. "Is that a Cuban?" "I smoked cigars too". When you ask them which brand? They cannot answer. Who doesn't know which brand he smokes? I tell them this is a hobby, you taste the cigar and enjoy every single millimeter of it. Don't smoke because it might look "cool", I really cannot stand those guys.

Once I had an extra cigar with me. A friend of mine said he smoked them too, so I gave him the stogie and let him cut it. He almost cut it in half lol. I corrected him and cut the cigar for him. He thanks me and says I'll smoke it later, ok fine with me right? Couple days later I asked him if he enjoyed the cigar. He said no I still didn't smoke it it's my drawer. He said that he's going to smoke it on valentines day when he's with his gf. Well, I think he never forgot that valentines day because the stick I gave him was a Joya Red Toro. It can knock you out if you smoke it too fast, the last third of the cigar is very strong. So can you imagine how it would knock HIM out since he smokes maybe once per two years.


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

i have a feeling this can be a really long thread...


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

i agree though... i hate it when someone licks their cigar and uses my cutter... im going to start handing out toothpicks so they can punch holes in the cap


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

krnhecty said:


> i agree though... i hate it when someone licks their cigar and uses my cutter... im going to start handing out toothpicks so they can punch holes in the cap


Cheap plastic double guillotine.. Like 2$ apiece..then dunk em in alcohol when they're gone.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's one that gets me. If I go into the smoking lounge at a B&M I always ask if the seat I'm about to sit down in is taken, even if there's hardly anybody in there. Yet, I get up to go to the restroom, leaving my drink on the table in front of my chair, my Kindle and my reading glasses on its arm, and maybe my cigar burning in the ashtray next to it if I don't take it with me, and inevitably, when I come back 3-minutes later there's someone sitting in my chair. WTF? Sometimes they realize it and ask, "Oh, were you sitting here?", while the real jackasses just look at me like I'm bothering them as I try to collect my stuff to take it and go find another place to sit. Grrrrr!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's one that gets me. If I go into the smoking lounge at a B&M I always ask if the seat I'm about to sit down in is taken, even if there's hardly anybody in there. Yet, I get up to go to the restroom, leaving my drink on the table in front of my chair, my Kindle and my reading glasses on its arm, and maybe my cigar burning in the ashtray next to it if I don't take it with me, and inevitably, when I come back 3-minutes later there's someone sitting in my chair. WTF? Sometimes they realize it and ask, "Oh, were you sitting here?", while the real jackasses just look at me like I'm bothering them as I try to collect my stuff to take it and go find another place to sit. Grrrrr!


That's an anger management tester there...I kicked a bar stool out from under a guy once for doin that to me. That was a while ago. In my hit first, think later days.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Could you guys imagine if we ALL got together in a ginormous herf...it would either be the most pleasant civilized few hours or a complete train wreck hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Could you guys imagine if we ALL got together in a ginormous herf...it would either be the most pleasant civilized few hours or a complete train wreck hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 vote for train wreck..


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

all we need is 1 cutter


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

krnhecty said:


> all we need is 1 cutter


Till someone licks their cigar first...that'd be our first casualty at the herf.

"How'd so in so die"

"He licked his cigar and got curb stomped at a herf"


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I was at the lounge at the B&M last weekend and I'm like a fly on the wall there because they're regulars and I'm normally by myself on my porch. Anyway one guy who I made friends with comes in with a bunch of sticks. He's an all day hangout old timer, nice guy. One of the other guys picks his bag up and starts rifling through it and starts calling off the prices of these cigars. Me being the outsider I didn't say a word but if this guy grabbed my cigars and started finger f'n them I would have cracked his head. I was getting mad watching this go down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Stories that I read here are of a "blood boiling" kind. They give a different perspective on people, places and behavior. Damn!


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

I bought my buddy a Padron 40th for his 40th bday and he didn't smoke it. I said do you want me to hold onto it for you then bc you don't have a humidor and he says he I'll smoke it the next day bc it was getting late. 2 weeks later he picks me up and it's in a zip lock on his car floor. He goes oh yeah I forgot about that, will you put it in your humidor for me later? It was dry as toast, no smell. I'm trying to rehydrate it as we speak and when it's ready, I'll be enjoying it! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess I'm blessed by not having to many cigar smoking friends. Either the few I have are very polite or know I'm a grump old man and don't put up with much. I've not had any of the complaints mentioned here happen under my roof.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I was at the lounge at the B&M last weekend and I'm like a fly on the wall there because they're regulars and I'm normally by myself on my porch. Anyway one guy who I made friends with comes in with a bunch of sticks. He's an all day hangout old timer, nice guy. One of the other guys picks his bag up and starts rifling through it and starts calling off the prices of these cigars. Me being the outsider I didn't say a word but if this guy grabbed my cigars and started finger f'n them I would have cracked his head. I was getting mad watching this go down


Soooooooooo what happened ? No one cared ?


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> I bought my buddy a Padron 40th for his 40th bday and he didn't smoke it. I said do you want me to hold onto it for you then bc you don't have a humidor and he says he I'll smoke it the next day bc it was getting late. 2 weeks later he picks me up and it's in a zip lock on his car floor. He goes oh yeah I forgot about that, will you put it in your humidor for me later? It was dry as toast, no smell. I'm trying to rehydrate it as we speak and when it's ready, I'll be enjoying it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo he wouldn't have been a buddy anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yukoner said:


> Soooooooooo what happened ? No one cared ?


They all knew each other. I'll tell you what, I don't care who you are, lay your hands on my stuff I'm cutting them off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's one that gets me. If I go into the smoking lounge at a B&M I always ask if the seat I'm about to sit down in is taken, even if there's hardly anybody in there. Yet, I get up to go to the restroom, leaving my drink on the table in front of my chair, my Kindle and my reading glasses on its arm, and maybe my cigar burning in the ashtray next to it if I don't take it with me, and inevitably, when I come back 3-minutes later there's someone sitting in my chair. WTF? Sometimes they realize it and ask, "Oh, were you sitting here?", while the real jackasses just look at me like I'm bothering them as I try to collect my stuff to take it and go find another place to sit. Grrrrr!


OMG....reading this just raised my blood pressure to 160/120....had to take a xanax just to calm the F down. Thx Jack!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, this isn't so much etiquette per se but there's a couple people who run a local group and recommend 70-72 RH. I realize it's subjective, but here's the kicker for me anyway the one guy has repeatedly stated he doesn't enjoy CC. Now that on it's own isn't a big deal as everyone has there preferences, but one of his preferred cigars are Gurkhas. 
So, really it's more about my own etiquette, do I judge him and view his opinions as nonsense or is that poor etiquette? lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

n0s4atu said:


> Ok, this isn't so much etiquette per se but there's a couple people who run a local group and recommend 70-72 RH. I realize it's subjective, but here's the kicker for me anyway the one guy has repeatedly stated he doesn't enjoy CC. Now that on it's own isn't a big deal as everyone has there preferences, but one of his preferred cigars are Gurkhas.
> So, really it's more about my own etiquette, do I judge him and view his opinions as nonsense or is that poor etiquette? lol


JUDGE HIM..JUDGE HIM HARSHLY..

Seriously. If I offer you a choice of two cigars . One's a wet Beauty and the other is a nicely aged Bolivar. If you go "awesome a Ghurka" I'd have no choice but to assume you have no clue.

And I'm one of the the few that don't have any issues with Ghurkas.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

n0s4atu said:


> Ok, this isn't so much etiquette per se but there's a couple people who run a local group and recommend 70-72 RH. I realize it's subjective, but here's the kicker for me anyway the one guy has repeatedly stated he doesn't enjoy CC. Now that on it's own isn't a big deal as everyone has there preferences, but one of his preferred cigars are Gurkhas.
> So, really it's more about my own etiquette, do I judge him and view his opinions as nonsense or is that poor etiquette? lol


Hey, I'm with him. I don't really enjoy fake CC's either. But then, I know they're fake! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

n0s4atu said:


> Ok, this isn't so much etiquette per se but there's a couple people who run a local group and recommend 70-72 RH. I realize it's subjective, but here's the kicker for me anyway the one guy has repeatedly stated he doesn't enjoy CC. Now that on it's own isn't a big deal as everyone has there preferences, but one of his preferred cigars are Gurkhas.
> So, really it's more about my own etiquette, do I judge him and view his opinions as nonsense or is that poor etiquette? lol


Tarring and feathering come to mind. :wink2: The adage of smoke what you like and like what you smoke is the real barometer for cigars and what we like but I encourage stoning at times.:vs_cool:


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's one that gets me. If I go into the smoking lounge at a B&M I always ask if the seat I'm about to sit down in is taken, even if there's hardly anybody in there. Yet, I get up to go to the restroom, leaving my drink on the table in front of my chair, my Kindle and my reading glasses on its arm, and maybe my cigar burning in the ashtray next to it if I don't take it with me, and inevitably, when I come back 3-minutes later there's someone sitting in my chair. WTF? Sometimes they realize it and ask, "Oh, were you sitting here?", while the real jackasses just look at me like I'm bothering them as I try to collect my stuff to take it and go find another place to sit. Grrrrr!


Next time take a couple thumbtacks with you >


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

Or a sign that says "I just farted on this seat, sniff it and you can sit down"


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I think I've told a couple of "_That Guy_" (because, clearly, we all know "That Guy") stories here before, but this one is just a couple months old: I'm at my neighbor's poker night (neighbor is a good guy in the realm of Dino's friends who is just happy with what ever I give him to smoke) but tells me a couple other guests smoke. So we talk cigars for a bit and since I live next door, I run over and grab a couple for those in the discussion. Then "_That Guy_" sitting next to me leans over and says "There are these cigars called Hiram and Solomon, have you ever heard of them?" I responded "yes, as a matter of fact, I just got a box of their "Master Mason" blend after getting on a waiting list". The guy's eyes light up like he's in shock. Hell, I'm shocked myself to have someone ask about a boutique brand that I just happened to get a box of. He exclaims "I'm a Mason" and I've always wanted one of those cigars. I tell him to hang on, go back to the house and grab him a stick. In fact, I do him one better and bring the (empty) box with and offer it to him. I pass him the cutter and table lighter. He picks up the cigar and the box and LEFT. I mean, split, left, poker still to be played, gonzo! Like a ferret with something shiny. Like when your dog knows he has something he's not supposed to.

Yep, he was "_That Guy_". While it surprised me, I just figured "F" it. But the other smokers were furious and my buddy felt so bad he could not stop talking about it. Hell, still to this day he brings it up and apologizes for it.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

My daughter found a new B&M the other day. I mentioned the owner was showing me some of her higher end smokes, one was those Zino Platinum for about $50. She went way up on the top shelf and produced an $18 Ghurka... For $18, it must have been good, should I have bought it?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> My daughter found a new B&M the other day. I mentioned the owner was showing me some of her higher end smokes, one was those Zino Platinum for about $50. She went way up on the top shelf and produced an $18 Ghurka... For $18, it must have been good, should I have bought it?


What a steal - should have grabbed 2!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SoCal Gunner said:


> ..."_That Guy_" sitting next to me leans over and says "There are these cigars called Hiram and Solomon, have you ever heard of them?" I responded "yes, as a matter of fact, I just got a box of their "Master Mason" blend after getting on a waiting list". The guy's eyes light up like he's in shock. ...*He exclaims "I'm a Mason"* and I've always wanted one of those cigars. I tell him to hang on, go back to the house and grab him a stick. In fact, I do him one better and bring the (empty) box with and offer it to him...


I'm a little robust around the waist. So, can I have your CoRo's? Oh, and don't forget to bring the box! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread has brought so much laughter that my neighbors must think me nuts as I laugh every few minutes while I sit on my porch enjoying a stick by myself.

I'm lucky I don't have any family interested in my cigars and I only smoke with friends that know and enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I've told a couple of "_That Guy_" (because, clearly, we all know "That Guy") stories here before, but this one is just a couple months old: I'm at my neighbor's poker night (neighbor is a good guy in the realm of Dino's friends who is just happy with what ever I give him to smoke) but tells me a couple other guests smoke. So we talk cigars for a bit and since I live next door, I run over and grab a couple for those in the discussion. Then "_That Guy_" sitting next to me leans over and says "There are these cigars called Hiram and Solomon, have you ever heard of them?" I responded "yes, as a matter of fact, I just got a box of their "Master Mason" blend after getting on a waiting list". The guy's eyes light up like he's in shock. Hell, I'm shocked myself to have someone ask about a boutique brand that I just happened to get a box of. He exclaims "I'm a Mason" and I've always wanted one of those cigars. I tell him to hang on, go back to the house and grab him a stick. In fact, I do him one better and bring the (empty) box with and offer it to him. I pass him the cutter and table lighter. He picks up the cigar and the box and LEFT. I mean, split, left, poker still to be played, gonzo! Like a ferret with something shiny. Like when your dog knows he has something he's not supposed to.
> 
> Yep, he was "_That Guy_". While it surprised me, I just figured "F" it. But the other smokers were furious and my buddy felt so bad he could not stop talking about it. Hell, still to this day he brings it up and apologizes for it.


Holy $hit...that "guy " woulda barely made it to his car w/o some kinda Divine Intervention from me...I've got the shakes from reading your post 4 times. I obviously am still dealing with anger issues. ...BARTENDER. ...make that a double...no ice!


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I've told a couple of "_That Guy_" (because, clearly, we all know "That Guy") stories here before, but this one is just a couple months old: I'm at my neighbor's poker night (neighbor is a good guy in the realm of Dino's friends who is just happy with what ever I give him to smoke) but tells me a couple other guests smoke. So we talk cigars for a bit and since I live next door, I run over and grab a couple for those in the discussion. Then "_That Guy_" sitting next to me leans over and says "There are these cigars called Hiram and Solomon, have you ever heard of them?" I responded "yes, as a matter of fact, I just got a box of their "Master Mason" blend after getting on a waiting list". The guy's eyes light up like he's in shock. Hell, I'm shocked myself to have someone ask about a boutique brand that I just happened to get a box of. He exclaims "I'm a Mason" and I've always wanted one of those cigars. I tell him to hang on, go back to the house and grab him a stick. In fact, I do him one better and bring the (empty) box with and offer it to him. I pass him the cutter and table lighter. He picks up the cigar and the box and LEFT. I mean, split, left, poker still to be played, gonzo! Like a ferret with something shiny. Like when your dog knows he has something he's not supposed to.
> 
> Yep, he was "_That Guy_". While it surprised me, I just figured "F" it. But the other smokers were furious and my buddy felt so bad he could not stop talking about it. Hell, still to this day he brings it up and apologizes for it.


^^^ this... may take the cake


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> ...
> Yep, he was "_That Guy_". While it surprised me, I just figured "F" it. But the other smokers were furious and my buddy felt so bad he could not stop talking about it. Hell, still to this day he brings it up and apologizes for it.


Please, please, please tell me that guy is a regular at poker nights if so, might I suggest once he's seated at the table everyone excuse themselves and go out to dinner and just leave him there without any explanation. lol

To me it's actually beyond simply being rude or ignorant, that's genuinely odd behavior. How exactly do you explain that at the next poker night? lol


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> Please, please, please tell me that guy is a regular at poker nights if so, might I suggest once he's seated at the table everyone excuse themselves and go out to dinner and just leave him there without any explanation. lol
> 
> To me it's actually beyond simply being rude or ignorant, that's genuinely odd behavior. How exactly do you explain that at the next poker night? lol


No, fortunately he is not a regular at the poker nights. I have seen him on a couple of football Sundays and avoided him. But the most recent encounter was the UFC Rousey fight when he enthusiastically approached me to ask if I heard of H&S 's newest cigar "The Luminati"... is smiled and said "If I did, I wouldn't tell you because it's a secret", joking around. He look at me with that deer in the headlight look and started trying to find it on his phone - lol.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Teej, you are his Santa.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AFvt/walmart-freak-out-song-by-chic


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

rondo said:


> teej, you are his santa.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/afvt/walmart-freak-out-song-by-chic


lmao


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> No, fortunately he is not a regular at the poker nights. I have seen him on a couple of football Sundays and avoided him. But the most recent encounter was the UFC Rousey fight when he enthusiastically approached me to ask if I heard of H&S 's newest cigar "The Luminati"... is smiled and said "If I did, I wouldn't tell you because it's a secret", joking around. He look at me with that deer in the headlight look and started trying to find it on his phone - lol.


Too bad he didn't say that at the end of the night, you could have said, "Yeah I'll go get one." and then just gone home for the night and leave him standing around wondering WTF just happened. lol


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> Too bad he didn't say that at the end of the night, you could have said, "Yeah I'll go get one." and then just gone home for the night and leave him standing around wondering WTF just happened. lol


Ah hahaha


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Could you guys imagine if we ALL got together in a ginormous herf...it would either be the most pleasant civilized few hours or a complete train wreck hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but everybody has to bring a folding chair and their rolling coolerdore to act as a table.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ras_oscar said:


> Yeah, but everybody has to bring a folding chair and their rolling coolerdore to act as a table.:vs_laugh:


???

Rolling coolerdor? You mean like this?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> ???
> 
> Rolling coolerdor? You mean like this?


Those are street legal in Georgia aren't they?


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> ???
> 
> Rolling coolerdor? You mean like this?


Yesssss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Those are street legal in Georgia aren't they?


Apparently so... if you tell the cop it's a tractor... or a lawnmower! :laugh2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> ???
> 
> Rolling coolerdor? You mean like this?


But where's the Falcons sticker ?


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Use the one with cup holders on top so you have a place for your beer, cutter and lighter. Now we gotta figure out how to grab a stick while were in motion.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ras_oscar said:


> Use the one with cup holders on top so you have a place for your beer, cutter and lighter. Now we gotta figure out how to grab a stick while were in motion.


No, no. That's just for long term aging (or is it "long haul"?). You'll need a handlebar mounted tupperdor for ready-to-smoke's.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Joe Sticks said:


> But where's the Falcons sticker ?


On the bottom of cooler under the patriots sticker. Don't want that showing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/56/f6/f0/56f6f0c9dc6589c2dddc9c7add8cf97a.jpg
Damn, I want one! 
Don't really have any herfing horror stories other than the community punch/cutter at the B&M, (I carry my own,) I do have one buddy that keeps his smokes at 75 -78 rh he also prefers large rg and will smoke a 6x60 in 40 minutes or less, have another buddy who will make a cigar last a week, he takes 4-5 puffs a couple times a day.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's another for the noobs.. the dos and don'ts so to speak ... lol

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Here's another for the noobs.. the dos and don'ts so to speak ... lol
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


I don't suggest microwaving cigars...for any reason....ever

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Adarus21 (Oct 20, 2019)

I dont know if its how i was brought up or just common sense. If someone offers you something, Take it with a smile on your face and appreciate the fact that they even offered to give you something. I may be new here and not know a top shelf cigar from a humidor filler but just the experience of smoking with someone else would be good enough for me. I admit I am a self-proclaimed hermit, i work night shift and dont have the energy to go out very often so my friend list is slim. That being said, any cigar horror story or that guy story i have... involves me.


----------



## Cubancigarnick (Oct 26, 2019)

Smoking other people's cigars is wrong.

I was recently at my local cigar lounge (London, UK), smoking a Ramon Allones gigantes. Evidently noticing that I was enjoying my cigar, another smoker wanted to try mine for himself. Even though I think that's wrong, I still let him try.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Cubancigarnick said:


> Smoking other people's cigars is wrong.
> 
> I was recently at my local cigar lounge (London, UK), smoking a Ramon Allones gigantes. Evidently noticing that I was enjoying my cigar, another smoker wanted to try mine for himself. Even though I think that's wrong, I still let him try.


well....remind me to never go to a lounge in UK :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Cubancigarnick said:


> Smoking other people's cigars is wrong.
> 
> I was recently at my local cigar lounge (London, UK), smoking a Ramon Allones gigantes. Evidently noticing that I was enjoying my cigar, another smoker wanted to try mine for himself. Even though I think that's wrong, I still let him try.


You Sir are far more polite than I. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Only my wife and daughter can do that. 
If anyone else wants to try my cigar, and I like them enough, they can keep it. 
Just as classless as the guy who licks his cap before using the lounges cutter. 
Would you do that with a piece of chewed gum, your toothbrush or cigarette?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nosmoke said:


> I know I am a noon here. But I need to get rid of some new sealed in box cigars. 150 a box. I have Ashton VSG Torpedo and Eclipse. I also have Padron Superior Maduros. Sorry its here but otherwise they don't allow it.


Picked a perfect thread for this post... Stop by the introduction area, introduce yourself and get to know folks.. I highly doubt anyone will be interested in purchasing from someone who they don't know period and posts against the forum rules to start out with.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Nosmoke said:


> I know I am a noon here. But I need to get rid of some new sealed in box cigars. 150 a box. I have Ashton VSG Torpedo and Eclipse. I also have Padron Superior Maduros. Sorry its here but otherwise they don't allow it.


Gosh, what's the chance that you're a scamming piece of crap ?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

It was a great example of poor etiquette and they won the grand prize .

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------

